# Outside Corner, 2 different colors, help!



## Thewallfixer (Apr 18, 2006)

Any advice on how to keep the brown paint from going around the corner onto the green paint? I used a 3/16" nap roller with as little pressure as possible, and painters tape and it still went around the corner. I didn't use the $17 a roll tape but the next best tape. Any advice? It is in a very obvious place and I need it to look better than it does, which okay, but not perfect, like I need it to be in this brand new half million dollar loft.

thanks,
the wall fixer


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

I ussually cut in the outside corner if doing two colors that butt up...

Cut in while pulling your brush towards the outside of the corner... very little paint on brush... when you roll the wall out you can roll right up to the edge but stay away about 1/8 of an inch... I always get a crisp clean look..


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Yep, I too use a brush to cut in the outside corners.


----------



## Thewallfixer (Apr 18, 2006)

just use your regular old cut in brush?


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Apr 30, 2006)

It can be done with a roller very carefully, and depending on wall conditions. With a 3/8" nap roller, roll as close as you can to the corner first, then with a relatively dry but not too dry roller, roll diagonally towards the corner with a lifting motion as you get to the corner. It takes a little practice but you can get a nearly perfect line if you take your time and don't try to get it all with just a couple of passes. When this doesn't work I'll use a brush.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I usualy just use a brush and cut the line as well. If it is a rounded corner i would use tape. 
If you feel the need to use tape, there is a brush on sealer that you can get to seal the tape from bleed through.


----------



## Da Vinci (Jun 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I usualy just use a brush and cut the line as well. If it is a rounded corner i would use tape.
> If you feel the need to use tape, there is a brush on sealer that you can get to seal the tape from bleed through.


Do you know the name of that sealer Workaholic?

Bob
Bay Area Painting Contractor


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Try this...tape the wall and paint the tape with the other wall colour. This will seal the tape ...now cut it in with the correct colour.:thumbup:


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Use a brush and a wet rag.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Da Vinci said:


> Do you know the name of that sealer Workaholic?
> 
> Bob
> Bay Area Painting Contractor


I can't remeber where i seen it, i googled it but could not find it. I will see if i can jog my memory.
I know before you said you use watered down clear, does that not work that great?


----------



## Da Vinci (Jun 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I can't remeber where i seen it, i googled it but could not find it. I will see if i can jog my memory.
> I know before you said you use watered down clear, does that not work that great?


It works pretty good, but I recently was going through some model homes with my wife (not recommended if you are on a budget:whistling) and there was a room with graphic stripes over sprayed/knocked down texture which is popular here in northern CA. The stripes were absolutely bleed free, best I've seen.

It seems like a product called liquid gum arabic at a paint supply store sticks in my mind. I haven't tried it, but thought I would ask...

Bob
Bay ARea Painting COmpany


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

The more i think about it, i think i am thinking of thinned down clear.
I looked at the liquid gum arabic on the web interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2007)

I use painterman's trick. Also regular scotch tape on a critical cut line works. It's an old sign painter trick. Also if you tape drybrush the first coat to seal it down.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I was at a jobsite the other day, and needed to paint an outside corner. I remembered this thread, so I got out the camera, and caught it on tape. I had to paint a medium toned tan over antique white builders crap flat. The opposing color was a dark green. In the video, its hard to see the color I'm brushing due to the lighting, but I'll post a pic to show the outcome.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

And here is the line. It was only the first coat, the ragged bit at the bottom was straightened up on the second coat.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

What kind of brush?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

That is a 3" Corona Tacoma. Very similar to a Wooster Badger.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

There's a new tape called bullfrog tape, special coating automatically seals when it comes in contact with moisture. I can't find a link, saw it in a magazine. About $7/roll.

Another way is to pat the corner with the side of the brush. Some corners paint up easily, others are a back and forth nightmare. That's when the wet rag comes into play, just paint the second color and wipe off the excess to make a straight line as you go. This works best on semi or satin, but not that well on flat.


----------

